# anyone in here owns a reticculated python?



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

just curious..i almost baught one last time...but those mofo gets to big and unexpected..cant trust them...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I had one 10 years ago. I bought a beautiful newborn (15 inches) that came from very docile parents who were also bred het for supers. I knew I was getting in way over my head, and I had no long term plans, nor could I even promise myself I could keep this snake for the long haul....but what a ride!!
I've never had a more inquisitive more intelligent snake. Not to mention he was downright impressive looking! 
Within just 2 years he grew to 7 feet plus before he developed a repiratory problem and eventually died. These snakes are the king of all commitments. I was naive when I got mine. But, if I ever have the means to keep this snake again, it's first on my list.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They're really impressive. I've interacted with a giant female I think it was at a local reptile zoo. She was a bohemoth. Way too big for me to ever personally keep, that's for sure.

They are developing lines that stay small now, like the "super dwarf retic". But I have a feeling that it's more of a gamble with these lines being as new as they are.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

retic are actually very docile if spent the time with them. like SERRA said huge commitment. I have handled retics that are the tamest snake in the world, but also handled ones that are wild and dont know how to actt when being handled. Its all about the time spent.


----------

